# More hostages in France - 24 Nov 2015



## McG (24 Nov 2015)

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/world/gunmen-take-hostages-in-northern-french-town-1.3334081


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Nov 2015)

Local French network talk radio in Montreal reports that it would apparently be a banker and his family that have been taken as hostages and that the situation is likely a bank heist that went south, not a terrorist event.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Nov 2015)

Yup, Dog Day Afternoon.


----------



## YZT580 (24 Nov 2015)

certainly reinforces the notion that criminals are not terribly bright. The entire country is mobilized, there are soldiers and police units on full alert and these guys try to rob a bank?


----------



## Jungle (25 Nov 2015)

YZT580 said:
			
		

> certainly reinforces the notion that criminals are not terribly bright. The entire country is mobilized, there are soldiers and police units on full alert and these guys try to rob a bank?



Nobody has a monopoly on idiots... they're everywhere.


----------



## a_majoor (25 Nov 2015)

YZT580 said:
			
		

> certainly reinforces the notion that criminals are not terribly bright. The entire country is mobilized, there are soldiers and police units on full alert and these guys try to rob a bank?



"But think about it Pierre; the entire country is looking for these terrorists, no one will notice us at all....."


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Nov 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Yup, Dog Day Afternoon.


----------

